# Had my RAI this afternoon



## Weasel311 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Took "the" pill this afternoon at 2pm....I'm pretty excited! I know it will be a while and more doctors visits until I am feeling better, but it's a nice feeling to know that at least the ball is rolling.

The worst part is that I dad to board my 3 dogs(my precious babies!) at a Doggie Daycare because they all 3 sit ON me at home all the time, and they would be very confused if I made them stay a few feet away from me..it would break their hearts! LOL Hubby does not have quite the same inclination to sit on me, so did not have to send him away...haha!

I can't remember how many millicuries they said they were giving me. I vaguely remember him saying 15? That may or may not be right, my RAIU was 78.8% which I know is pretty high.

After I took the pill, the doctor said I did great, and that the poor woman who took one a few hours before me was sweating and shaking from nervousness!! It really is a strange concept, I can understand her nerves, but for me it was pretty anti-climactic, lol.

I have quite the headache and am feeling exhausted right now, will continue to monitor how I feel on the chance that I have a thyroid 'dump'. Will keep you guys posted. Have xanax just in case and have been taking propranolol pretty regularly for the last month.

It has made me feel better just knowing I could come here to celebrate & vent. Thanks everyone!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Glad to hear it went well...keeping my fingers crossed the rest goes smoothly.

I just got my referral to the Nuclear Dr. today so I go on Tuesday.

How long did you have to wait from your referral until the RAI. I figure it must be pretty quick as I have a follow up with my Endo on the 28ths.

Did you have to go on a low iodine diet?

I was told I will have to go off my meds prior so I don't think that will be fun.

Hopefully your dogs are enjoying doggie daycare. I will send mine during the day but he sleeps in the hall at night so that will be fine. One of my kitties won't like it at all as she sleeps beside me every night. I guess she will have to cuddle with hubby those nights.

Keep us posted.

Leanne


----------



## Weasel311 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Leanne,

Thanks for your good thoughts!

It was very fast, I had my first appointment with the nuclear medicine doctors, I went on Tuesday of this week, and had the treatment today, Friday.

However, I was already off my thyroid meds for 6 weeks (which, I hate to say it, for me was H-E-C-K! By far the worst part), and I had bloodwork, ultrasound, and RAIU done 2 weeks before the nuclear medicine appt. I think that sped things up, they already had everything they needed.

They did not tell me to go on a special diet, fortunately.

I am actually an assistant manager at the doggie daycare where my babies are staying, so they are used to being there. Well, 2 of them are, I have a new addition, we rescued a 2 year old weimaraner from a puppy mill where she was cranking out puppies. Have had her about 1.5 months and she is handling the new separation pretty well. All 3 of my munchkins are rescues, love them! I will have to find out how to post a picture. ETA: here's a link to an album of my girls  http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/n548/Weaselton311/My Girls/

Hope your scheduling/appts go smoothly, let us know!

Lauren


----------



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm going on the RAI in a week and a half... I keep on reading about the "dump". Can anyone explain that to me?


----------



## Weasel311 (Feb 13, 2011)

Whew....I think my dump has started. Feeling hot, kinda zoned out, took propranolol about 2 hours ago, have been laying down but HR is 90. Just taking it easy and waiting it out for now. More info from veterans of this would be appreciated for me and for KCU.


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Not a veteran, but I'll tell you my situation.
I had an RAI 2 1/2 weeks ago. I was really good the first week. I just got really dry skin (still have it), felt more tired, but better than before! Then I had a work function and was standing for awhile and fainted. My endo said this could happen or it could've been my low heart rate from my beta blocker. So, she cut my meds in half. I think more than anything I have fought some anxiety and depression. I am a runner and work out A LOT and to not be able to do that is very hard. I have been praying a lot and I have some amazing support. This past week was great! I am sleeping much better and feel better. I do have a cold now and so every single time I sneeze or cough my neck and throat kill me! That's normal. My doc said that means its working. I go back for my first set of labs soon, the 16th. I cannot wait. I just want to see a change. She said as soon as there is one I'll start on my Synthroid (although I may ask about the Armour) and then I can begin exercise again. I am really scared of a bunch of weight gain because I hear lots of different things. Some can't control it/loose it and others can. We'll see!
Another CRAZY THING happpened. I have a local university student in my classroom to observe once a week. Long story short, she asked me why I had been out for a few days and so I explained that I had an RAI. SHE HAD THE SAME THING!!! I got lots of encouragement from her and it's crazy to me because I looked at her and thought of her as a normal, healthy, average woman. How amazing!!!
Good luck with all of your stuff. There are some great people on here to give you advice and support!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weasel311 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Took "the" pill this afternoon at 2pm....I'm pretty excited! I know it will be a while and more doctors visits until I am feeling better, but it's a nice feeling to know that at least the ball is rolling.
> 
> ...


And what a celebration! Whooooooooooooooohoo! Let us know how you feel; hope that headache goes away! And I hope no dump but if that happens, at least you know what it is.


----------



## Weasel311 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for your story runnergirl, I'm sure that having such a huge lifestyle change is very tough! I am also worried about weight gain and trying to be at work during all the changes that will be coming over the coming weeks. It's amazing how many people have been through something simliar- my husband has a co-worker whose wife has had the same treatment. Feeling a little better this morning than last night so far.


----------



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lauren

I am just a few days ahead of you. I am one week out and so far so good. I did get that headache but only lasted one day. My throat/neck got sore but is getting better. My hyper symptoms were never really too bad throughout all of this so I am hoping I won't have any bad symptoms now.... Just waiting for 3 weeks to pass so I can have my first lab work done.


----------



## Weasel311 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Chloe!

Glad to hear you are feeling ok so far! I have not had any neck or throat soreness- it is interesting how medicine affects everyone differently.

Unfortunately for me right now, my symptoms are still so bad that I have had to take some time off work.

One thing I have noticed starting yesterday is awful joint pain! Every joint in my legs is cracking and popping, and my hips and left wrist are very painful... Is this something potentially related to the treatment? Also pretty bad nausea and lack of appetite. Just interested to see what others have noticed after their treatments.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weasel311 said:


> Hi Chloe!
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling ok so far! I have not had any neck or throat soreness- it is interesting how medicine affects everyone differently.
> 
> ...


You might be experiencing an electrolyte deficiency. Try some Pedialyte (my first choice) or Gator ade. It won't cause any harm, that is for sure and you might be amazed.


----------



## randymorris (Mar 13, 2011)

kpn_chin_up said:


> I'm going on the RAI in a week and a half... I keep on reading about the "dump". Can anyone explain that to me?


2 inches!! I just measured mine, I have a 6 inch scar... Looks like Jack The Ripper took my thyroid out... LOL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

randymorris said:


> 2 inches!! I just measured mine, I have a 6 inch scar... Looks like Jack The Ripper took my thyroid out... LOL


Hi Randy!! Oh my gosh!! Was your goiter huge; that is, did you have a goiter and what is your diagnosis that prompted all this?

Welcome!http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/LuLu1471/welcome.gif[/IMG

How are you feeling and how are your calcium levels (parathyroid damage?)


----------



## randymorris (Mar 13, 2011)

Not really huge, in fat the surgon said my thyroid was undersized for my size, the Papillary cancer was 1.5cm in length... the only thing I can think of was I was the last patient to be opperated on that day and she may have been tired. LOL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kpn_chin_up said:


> I'm going on the RAI in a week and a half... I keep on reading about the "dump". Can anyone explain that to me?


I don't think you will if you did not when you had your thyroid out. I had to think that one through.


----------

